# overclocking E5200



## reflexx20 (May 10, 2011)

how much can i overclock my E5200(2.5GHz) wid the stock cooler????....

P.S:widout any restarts and blue screen and overheating problems..


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2011)

2.8 Ghz - 3 Ghz.

tell us what mobo you have and what's your ambient temp.

Post a cpuz screenshot of your cpu and what's your cpu's idle and load temp ( use real temp to measure temps )

BTW, what's your cpu vcore ?


----------



## reflexx20 (May 11, 2011)

mobo : Gigabyte G-41-MES2L-V1.0

and according to "Easy tune 6" idle temp is 30 degrees and load temp is around 50 degrees

vcore 1.248V

bus speed = 208 Mhz

rated FSB = 832 Mhz

multiplier = 12.5


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2011)

Ok.. use Real; Temp to monitor CPU core temps and post those here ( idle and load ).

Use orthos to test the stability of your OC.

Set Bus speed to 220 Mhz and this will bump up the memory speed to 880 Mhz - set mem speed voltage to 1.9V ( use this only if you have DDR2 800 Mhz ram modules )


----------



## reflexx20 (May 12, 2011)

kk...got it bro..thanxx..........overclocked it to 2.75 GHz wid idle temp 35 degrees and load temp 56 degrees......\m/

one more thing topgear....wat dis mem speed voltage do??....i mean wat would be the effect on increasing it to 1.9 V??


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2011)

increasing mem voltage will keep you memory stable when it's running in high frequency due to OCing - if you find you rams are running fine with stock voltage of 1.8V then there's no need to increase mem voltage.

post some cpu-z screenshot of CPU, Memory and SPD tab - I wanna see those.

looking at the temps of of you cpu I think you can push more ( around ~3-3.1 Ghz ) - just keep the cpu temp below 68C under load.

BTW, what app you are using for cpu load testing ?


----------



## reflexx20 (May 13, 2011)

as recommended by u....ORTHOS....

one more thing i'm planning to buy 6850 in nxt 10-15 days but i hv no budget fr a new processor......

will my E5200 create a bottleneck situation????....and seriously i'll hv no money left for processor after buying 6850+ corsair VX 450...

dats the reason fr my out of desperation overclocking..


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2011)

^^
You should be able to manage fine. Just keep it OC'ed as high as possible.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2011)

@ *reflexx20* - that's a nice plan you have and if you can take your cpu around 3 Ghz  or more there should not be any bottleneck.

Btw, HD6850 can be powered even using a FSP Saga II 500W or Corsair CX 400 - cost is Rs. 2.2 and 2.4K respectively.

Corsair VX450W costs Rs. 3.5-3.8 or so - So by going with FSP Saga II 500/ Corsair CX400 you can save a some money and get a good CPU cooler like CM Hyper TX3 @ ~1.2k for your CPU - this will keep your CPu cool and you might be able to OC it more  ( 3.6 - 3.8 Ghz ) easily.


----------



## reflexx20 (May 15, 2011)

@topgear thanxx alot bro...


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2011)

^^ you're welcome buddy


----------

